# Letting go



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

With our club's wood carving show coming up this weekend I have been going through my sticks to put some up for sale at the show. I am having a hard time with the thought that some of these pieces may not come home after the weekend. The wife tells me I have to let go of some of them as I am running out of room to store them. She points out that I have a corner of the garage filled with shanks in various stages of seasoning and every time we visit a National Forest I always come home with more. It is nice to make a couple bucks but still it is tough to let some of my pieces go.....

For any of our forum members live in the area I have attached the address of the show.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Maybe think of it more as an opportunity to share your artistry with the world, and the idea that the public are willing to shell out some cash is the way you can continue to do so.

The first time I harvested a pumpkin to take it to the weigh off, I had the same feeling: something I had sweated over from April until late September suddenly wasn't going to be there. And I was the one who had to slice my baby's vine. I almost handed the knife to my Dad, but in the end, I did it. Came back from the show with two checks, one for my 8th place finish ($55) and one for the pumpkin itself ($250), which made me feel considerably better AND shut up the girlfriend's complaints about how much time I'd spent in the patch all summer.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

dww2 said:


> Maybe think of it more as an opportunity to share your artistry with the world, and the idea that the public are willing to shell out some cash is the way you can continue to do so.


I like knowing my canes are going to people who will use and enjoy them. If I'm tempted to keep one that's a good sign someone else will enjoy it too.


----------

